# 1961 JC Higgins



## SailorMac (Jul 26, 2011)

Found this one for my wife about a week ago.  Think it's proabaly a 1960 or 1961.  I'm thinking about switching to collecting girl's bikes too since it's so much easier to find a nice one of very little $.
 
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/24666076/Higgins/Photo Jul 23, 3 51 41 PM.jpeg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/24666076/Higgins/Photo Jul 23, 3 51 41 PM.jpeg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/24666076/Higgins/Photo Jul 23, 3 51 41 PM.jpeg


----------

